# 2020 Haunted Eve Yard Haunt: "Creepy Carnival"



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

The photos from this year's yard haunt are up on Flickr:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hauntedeve_halloween/albums/72157716737550881


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Dang, those clowns are creepy!. Very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ditto on the clowns. The skeleton with darts stuck in him made me laugh:jol:

Beautiful display, and the details perfectly captured the feel of an evil carnival.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Great display.
Really tickles the funny bone


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

great job on your creepy carnival !


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If a person wasn't scared of clowns they should be now. Love the trapeze skellies


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice display how many kids did you get?


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

We had a total of 53 TOTs, down from 111 the prior year. It was a record low for our 11th Halloween in this house, but all things considered for this year, we were happy with the turnout!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! What a fun display! We did a carnival theme a few years back and it was one of the most fun set ups ever! Everything looks amazing. I lol at the trapeze skellies! Awesome! The ticket booth, fortune teller, all of it is just perfect!


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

This year's carnival theme was a revamp of our 2016 haunt theme. We had intended to use the clowns that year, but because of "scary clown hysteria" that fall, we shelved them last minute and went with a "Skeleton Circus" theme instead. This time around we changed the lighting and added to the existing props and accessories, and came up with the fortune teller tent idea as a way to block off the porch for a contactless treat bag serving station. Blocking off the porch for this year worked like a charm because other years the kids swarm the door and the storm door opens out and it makes opening the door to hand out treats a tad more difficult. We plan on blocking off the porch with the table from here on out! The serving table we made uses fabric panels in front, so we can make it fit any haunt theme for years to come.


----------

